# LFTB 5-30



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks to a buddy (T-Bug#24), I am back out in the turkey woods this morning for 1 last chance for a gobbler!!!

Much cooler start to the morning than last week. 

Hope it works out for all that make it out today!!!!

Good luck and shoot em in the face!!!!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

At it for the next 2 days...KZoo River finally receded enough, birds are back on my property. 

Put 4 big boys to bed last night, just hope they’re not across the river. That would be effin downright ironic.

Thermocell is cranking and hoping the gobbies want to play this morning...











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jstfish48162- I just have that feeling the Game Gods are going to shine on you this morning!! Good Luck and Squeeze don’t Pull ....
Roger


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yankee1- Look at it this way you put them to bed so it’s only right to be there to say Good Morning!!!! And tonight there will be three going to bed. One is about to take a dirt nap


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

We are at it again. Roosted same spot. Gobbling now. Single hen decoy. Here they come.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck fellas they have been gobbling very well on the roost for us.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had a hen, tom and 2 jakes across the field they just went back into the woods


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

LabTechLewis- It’s your Time you have put a lot of hours in and you have great idea!! It’s the bunch of guys at a party with only one hot babe and everyone is trying to put the move on her !! This morning it’s your job to protect her from the bad behavior!!! I’m doing my best to encourage you guys!!! I was up and ready this morning then I did the old “I’m just going to lay down for ten minutes!! And then it was over!!! Man Down...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

First strutter came and went. The "two amigos" just showed up. Game on.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wish the best of luck to all you last minute shoppers! Me & the kid are thinking about you all...while we're fishing the next 2 days


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

There may be an Ithaca 37 Field Series model on the classified soon - however , it may also have a busted stock and bent barrel from owner abuse...

Birds 465, Yankee 0




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> There may be an Ithaca 37 Field Series model on the classified soon - however , it may also have a busted stock and bent barrel from owner abuse...
> 
> Birds 465, Yankee 0
> 
> ...


Please don't take it out on that fine piece of iron.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Rooting for all you guys! I wish I could be out there. That fat lady is tunning up but you can still beat her. Good luck!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

They will gobble to every call, but they just won't come in. I hate those two.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> They will gobble to every call, but they just won't come in. I hate those two.


Have you tried fighting purrs or gobbling at them?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Please don't take it out on that fine piece of iron.


Truth...it ain’t the gun.

In all fairness, it was a 65 yard shot through heavy grass. They were less than 5 yards from leaving the property and hot for a hen I called in 100 yards behind me, who was yelling her brains out in the neighbors field.

If it wasn’t May 30th I wouldn’t have taken the shot, I knew it was at best a 50/50 chance.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> Have you tried fighting purrs or gobbling at them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No. We've tried a few different decoy set ups, but just standard hen calls. Maybe they will circle back around and we can try something else.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Have you tried without decoys?

If not, either pull your decoys altogether or try putting your decoys 40 yards behind you. At this point in the season they may be decoy shy...

I would then try hen fighting purrs and then gobble if those don’t work.

They may be subdominant - a gobble or a strutter deke may send them running, or at least keep them away


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> Have you tried without decoys?
> 
> If not, either pull your decoys altogether or try putting your decoys 40 yards behind you. At this point in the season they may be decoy shy...
> 
> ...


Yes. I killed an unsub yesterday with a stealth approach. Jeff and I were on opposite sides of the field. He was watching the two amigos walk towards me when the shot rang out. I had no idea they were there because of topography. Thanks for the good ideas. They are tough buggers, those two. Seen them almost every hunt on this property.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Good luck!

My problem hasn’t been getting them into range, it’s been finishing. My son and are 1 for 5 on shots this season, albeit most of the misses were due to technical issues with scopes - but still, ouch, it hurts.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

